# What does Cal-South actually "Do"?



## timbuck (May 4, 2017)

Serious question.  
From what I can tell they "do" the following:
1.  State Cup
2. Coaching License Classes
3. Sanction Tournaments
4. ODP

Do they have any say over how SCDSL, Coast, Presidio, etc run their leagues? 
Do they help to secure fields, equipment, etc?
Do they care about the dilution of club soccer in So Cal?
Do they get involved in decisions around DA, ENCL clubs, teams, coaches?

From the Cal-South Website
*Mission Statement:*
Cal South’s Mission is to advance and improve soccer. 

*Vision Statement: *
Our goal is to have one million players, coaches, referees and administrators by 2027. In fulfillment of our Mission, we will provide opportunities for growth, development, and advancement through innovative programming and leadership that embraces all skill levels and all formats of the game. 

*Core Values: *
Excellence | Passion | Integrity | Innovation | Development


----------



## Sons of Pitches (May 4, 2017)

Well, if you need a new identity you hyphenate your name, submit a new birth date, and  Cal South issues you an id card that you can use to prove that you are a year younger than you actually are.

They also provide referee training, seemingly for the blind.  

Don't forget all that State/National Cup Swag, which must make them one of the largest retailers of overpriced hoodies in the world.

They are the representative of the United States Soccer Federation in Cal South, so to an extent they are charged with promoting the goals of the USSF, which i would assume means the new Girls Development Academy.  So i think they have helped contribute to the dilution of the club system.

And according to their 2015 financials they have over $9,000,000 in revenue to accomplish these goals.


----------



## MWN (May 4, 2017)

Read this: http://media.calsouth.com/data/Downloads/Financial/08.31.15AuditReportCaliforniaStateSoccerAssociation-.pdf?rev=CE6F

Cal South is the State Association for this region (California has 2 ... Cal North because of its size).  Cal South is a member of US Youth Soccer (the association of State Associations).  Cal South promotes soccer and assists its member leagues (SCDSL, CSL, Presidio, etc.) and their clubs by centralizing important systems, such as, player registration.  As noted, Cal South puts on State and National Cup, with the champions climbing to Regions or US Youth Soccer's National Cup.

The way it works is you have:

US Soccer
Youth Council Affiliates: US Club Soccer, US Youth Soccer (55 State Associations), AYSO, SAY Soccer.
Cal South belongs to US Youth Soccer - Cal South oversees Recreational Soccer, TOP Soccer and Competitive
Leagues (e.g. Coast, Presidio, SCDSL, etc.) for the Competitive or Recreational Programs.
Clubs
Cal South does not handle the Development Academies, which are overseen by US Soccer.
Cal South does oversee the ODP programs.

Its easy to make fun, but Cal South does provide value.  If it didn't then US Club Soccer would gain traction in Southern California.  Other than the NPL, US Club Soccer is a non-entity here.

For the record, US Soccer administers the Referee education courses (Grade 9-1).  Cal South assists US Soccer with locating fields and training facilities, but all curriculum is that of US Soccer.  The folks that teach the courses are US Soccer Federation trainers of which Cal South has no say.  That said, Cal South assists US Soccer with some administrative duties in ensuring those USSF referees have met the minimum qualifications for Grade 7, 8 and 9 and distributes a list of current referees to the leagues and clubs.  Once you get to Grade 6 and beyond its basically on the USSF.  AYSO runs its own system.


----------



## espola (May 4, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Serious question.
> From what I can tell they "do" the following:
> 1.  State Cup
> 2. Coaching License Classes
> ...


Yes and no.


----------



## mahrez (May 4, 2017)




----------



## timbuck (May 4, 2017)

Sons of Pitches said:


> Well, if you need a new identity you hyphenate your name, submit a new birth date, and  Cal South issues you an id card that you can use to prove that you are a year younger than you actually are.
> 
> They also provide referee training, seemingly for the blind.
> 
> ...


I don't know when they wrote their vision statement, but the "1 million players, coaches, referees and administrators by 2027" seems a bit odd.  They state there are currently 170,000 players and 34,000 coaches, referees, admins and volunteers. 
That's quite an increase over the next 10 years.  Unless they are expecting a major population boom, I don't see how that happens.  

Also seems like a very strange thing to be striving for.


----------



## Striker17 (May 5, 2017)

It's a business. If you have met either one of the geniuses in charge you would see they aren't the brightest crayons in the coloring box so how can you expect them to run a business with any competency?


----------



## outside! (May 5, 2017)

At least they are good at punishing the players for the mistakes of the adults.


----------



## Frank (May 5, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> It's a business. If you have met either one of the geniuses in charge you would see they aren't the brightest crayons in the coloring box so how can you expect them to run a business with any competency?


I have an idea. Get involved and make it better if you don't like things. Oh yeah, much easier to post on a message board and do nothing.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 5, 2017)

Frank said:


> I have an idea. Get involved and make it better if you don't like things. Oh yeah, much easier to post on a message board and do nothing.


You are right.  I just emailed Cal South to find out where we (I) can find a list of volunteer opportunities available.


----------



## Striker17 (May 5, 2017)

Frank said:


> I have an idea. Get involved and make it better if you don't like things. Oh yeah, much easier to post on a message board and do nothing.


You don't know me Chief so therefore when you say something completely ignorant it's laughable.
Defending Cal south- a new level of tool .


----------



## timbuck (May 5, 2017)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> You are right.  I just emailed Cal South to find out where we (I) can find a list of volunteer opportunities available.


One step closer to 1 million!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2017)

timbuck said:


> I don't know when they wrote their vision statement, but the "1 million players, coaches, referees and administrators by 2027" seems a bit odd.  They state there are currently 170,000 players and 34,000 coaches, referees, admins and volunteers.
> That's quite an increase over the next 10 years.  Unless they are expecting a major population boom, I don't see how that happens.
> 
> Also seems like a very strange thing to be striving for.


Open borders.


----------



## timbuck (May 5, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> It's a business. If you have met either one of the geniuses in charge you would see they aren't the brightest crayons in the coloring box so how can you expect them to run a business with any competency?


Quick google search shows that there are about 10 million people in LA County and about 3 million each in OC and San Diego County.  Add in San Bernadino, Kern, SLO, Riverside - Call it 22 million total people (from newborn to 80+ years old).  To reach their goal of 1 million, they'd need about 5% of the total population to play, coach or volunteer.  Someone feel free to check and see if I did this right (Good chance I made a mistake)

Breaking it down further-  There are about 1.7 million people between between the ages of 5 and 19 years old in LA, OC, SD.

To get to 1 million, with the current ratio balance -  You would need 850,000 players and 170,000 coaches, refs, admins, volunteers.

They would need about 40% of all kids in So Cal to be playing soccer to get to 850,000 players.


----------



## Striker17 (May 5, 2017)

I don't know why you quoted my post on this. I think it's a worthless organization and AYSO is better. I would hope for them to shrink not expand and thankfully the DA and ECNL may just see my dreams realized


----------



## Frank (May 5, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> You don't know me Chief so therefore when you say something completely ignorant it's laughable.
> Defending Cal south- a new level of tool .


I didn't defend them. My point is if you can do better get involved. These type of Organizations are always looking for good people


----------



## coachrefparent (May 5, 2017)

Frank said:


> I didn't defend them. My point is if you can do better get involved. These type of Organizations are always looking for good people


I think you missed Striker17's point. His point was that Cal South is not one of "these type of organizations."


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 5, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> It's a business. If you have met either one of the geniuses in charge you would see they aren't the brightest crayons in the coloring box so how can you expect them to run a business with any competency?


I thought crayon boxes came equipped with sharpeners.


----------



## Striker17 (May 6, 2017)

Frank said:


> I have an idea. Get involved and make it better if you don't like things. Oh yeah, much easier to post on a message board and do nothing.


Don't need to anymore- thank goodness. For the blind sheep in the herd though it's important to educate them. I wish everyone could watch a speech by Hoffman and then draw their own conclusions


----------



## Striker17 (May 6, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I thought crayon boxes came equipped with sharpeners.


Not all of us grew until with rich families that would spring for the 24 crayon box with a sharpener. To expound upon your analogy though Cal south would need someone to open the Crayon box, find the right crayon, take the crayon out and then teach them how to color. A sharpener would not be enough. 
Now if you told me they were hanging it all up and going into the sweatshirt selling business online I would say they will be multimillionaires.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 6, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Not all of us grew until with rich families that would spring for the 24 crayon box with a sharpener. To expound upon your analogy though Cal south would need someone to open the Crayon box, find the right crayon, take the crayon out and then teach them how to color. A sharpener would not be enough.
> Now if you told me they were hanging it all up and going into the sweatshirt selling business online I would say they will be multimillionaires.


Color selection is also hard. Especially with the pricey 64 crayon carton.


----------



## Striker17 (May 6, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Color selection is also hard. Especially with the pricey 64 crayon carton.


I bet you are one of these kids whose parents also let them get the paint kit. 
Privilege!


----------



## Daniel Miller (May 6, 2017)

USSF is the problem.  It cannot do anything right, and our national teams are the proof.  Its entrenched hierarchy supports:

Corporate promotion without performance;
Uninspired coaching;
Licensure based on rigid dogma instead of what works;
Employment based on who you know;
A top-down system whose top people are utterly incompetent.

Year-in-and-year-out the USSF proves it is a second-class organization.


----------



## timbuck (May 9, 2017)

I just saw a Facebook post that all State Cup Hoodies are now on sale. 30% off.  
Get 'em while they're hot!!!


----------



## Sons of Pitches (May 9, 2017)

MWN said:


> Its easy to make fun, but Cal South does provide value. If it didn't then US Club Soccer would gain traction in Southern California. Other than the NPL, US Club Soccer is a non-entity here.


MWN - Thank you so much for clarifying!!! Based on this and the playing conditions at Galway Downs  Cal South is the WD40 of Soccer!!!   Cal South is a Lubricant!!  Maybe they are the KY Jelly of the Soccer World!!  Nobody will get any traction in Southern California!!


----------



## Striker17 (May 9, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Not all of us grew until with rich families that would spring for the 24 crayon box with a sharpener. To expound upon your analogy though Cal south would need someone to open the Crayon box, find the right crayon, take the crayon out and then teach them how to color. A sharpener would not be enough.
> Now if you told me they were hanging it all up and
> going into the sweatshirt selling business online I would say they will be multimillionaires.


Oh lord- we may star having ODP at 08 and 09 now. Apparently the sweatshirt business wasn't good this year. Sweatshirts are now 30 percent off! Expect 6 year old ODP by winter...


----------

